# Growth on Queen Botia - Help Please



## MattMathis (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had this Botia for about 6 or 7 years, and he has always been very healthy. Now, all of a sudden he has this wierd looking growth on his side and starting to get another one on the other side. (pic below, if it works :-? ) (I have more pics if needed)

Does anyone know what is going on, what it is, or how to treat it?

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-1/1138846/DSC02177.JPG

Thanks Very Much!

Matt.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

can you phone around to a few veterinarians and see if any do fish??
I saw a national geographic show about some vet in the US that does surgery on peoples fish. He remove a big tumor on a goldfish and put a cast on a goldie that had a broken back. The surgery was about $3k!!
I have had a betta with a tumor in his mouth and I was not able to find any vet locally (about 30 of them) that knew anything about fish diseases.
Good luck. You can look up "tumors in fish" on the net but it is not encouraging.
Maybe it is a parasite of some sort??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooh, that's bad.
How sudden is "all of a sudden?"

Cancer is my first guess, but it might possibly be some sort of infection or even a pox.

What other fish are in the tank?


----------

